# Northern AL



## nothing_original (Jun 30, 2008)

I am located in the Decatur/Huntsville area and I am contemplating starting a support group. Just trying to get an idea if there is any interest.

Hope to hear from some of you!


----------



## nothing_original (Jun 30, 2008)

Come on folks, surely there is some interest out there!


----------



## nothing_original (Jun 30, 2008)

If anyone decides they are interested be sure to pm me. I'm willing to find a place to meet and if I can get a few people interested I would be willing to foot the bill for some local advertising to attract people locally. 

Hope to hear from some of you.


----------

